# YJ Yufu v2M 7x7



## Tabe (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Tabe (Sep 3, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Now, what should I do with that MoYu Ki-bi-lo-minx I bought...?
> 
> Thanks coach!


Paperweight.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 3, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Paperweight.


Its so bad that I've only ever solved it ten or so times


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 3, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Hmm... I was trying to decide between the YLM and the YJ YuFu but, thanks to your recent YLM 7x7 reveiew, it looks like I'll be ordering a couple of YuFu (YuFus? YuFi? YuFuses?) tonight.
> 
> Now, what should I do with that MoYu Ki-bi-lo-minx I bought...?
> 
> Thanks coach!


I have heard that both of them are not that great.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 3, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Its so bad that I've only ever solved it ten or so times


That's 9 times more than me.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have heard that both of them are not that great.





Tabe said:


> That's 9 times more than me.


What about cyclone boys G7? Do you think that it can be better than the ylm m and the yufu v2m after magnetization?

cyclone boys G7, cyclone boys G7 M (self-magnetized), yuxin little magic 7x7 (non-magnetic), yuxin little magic 7x7 M, YJ YuFu v2 M, how do they rank?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about cyclone boys G7? Do you think that it can be better than the ylm m and the yufu v2m after magnetization?


No idea as I have no intention of magnetizing one.



Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> cyclone boys G7, cyclone boys G7 M (self-magnetized), yuxin little magic 7x7 (non-magnetic), yuxin little magic 7x7 M, YJ YuFu v2 M, how do they rank?


Dunno as I don't/won't own half of these.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Tabe said:


> No idea as I have no intention of magnetizing one.
> 
> 
> Dunno as I don't/won't own half of these.


can you rank what you have tried of those?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 4, 2019)

Yep.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Yep.


how?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 4, 2019)

My channel.


----------

